# Cool Schwinn Dx photo!



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

Howdy! I just bought this photo because I have a 1941 Schwinn Excelsior DX.
I thought this was pretty cool! I thought you fellow Schwinn freaks would like it too.
Once I get it in the mail, I'll get a better photo without the watermark put in it by the outfit I bought it from on ebay.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

Cool. Looks like the frame is correct for the stand over method, but his seat is way the f up there. Or maybe it's the trousers that give the impression that his crotch is near his knees.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 11, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Cool. Looks like the frame is correct for the stand over method, but his seat is way the f up there. Or maybe it's the trousers that give the impression that his crotch is near his knees.




Looks normal to me, maybe a bit too low and forward actually.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

I like my seat high enough to stretch out my legs. 
I painted the original tank and rack after repairing major damage.
I guess you could call it a partial Restroy job?.
I got the stensils on ebay and the paint on the web from a guy named Arron(I think?). I guess the blue fades to the lighter color after 77 years.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

The frame blue looks like what Schwinn called later the Spitfire Blue.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Cool. Looks like the frame is correct for the stand over method, but his seat is way the f up there. Or maybe it's the trousers that give the impression that his crotch is near his knees.




the seat is probably where it needs to be for proper ergonomics. I have found that most vintage bike people put the seat where it looks best and suffer along as they ride. proper seat height is when your knees are just slightly bent at the bottom of the pedal stroke. with a low seat you are using all the wrong muscles

Autocycleplain has it all figured out. proper seat height, a narrow saddle and pedals with some grip. you must also be a roadie or mountain bike guy like me


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the seat is probably where it needs to be for proper ergonomics. I have found that most vintage bike people put the seat where it looks best and suffer along as they ride. proper seat height is when your knees are just slightly bent at the bottom of the pedal stroke. with a low seat you are using all the wrong muscles
> 
> Autocycleplain has it all figured out. proper seat height, a narrow saddle and pedals with some grip. you must also be a roadie or mountain bike guy like me



That's where I always felt the most comfortable and why that's the way I do it.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 13, 2018)

I use a layback seatpost on my '41 for legroom. May look goofy but works for me.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2018)

What ever it takes, who cares if it looks funny!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2018)

Here's a better photo for you folks to copy. I got it in the mail yesterday. No more water mark!   Barry


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 16, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> I use a layback seatpost on my '41 for legroom. May look goofy but works for me.
> View attachment 753899



Cool house too!


----------

